# Here it comes. HBO greenlight 'American Gods' TV series.



## Balbi (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=37958

SADLY NOT, GAIMAN SAYS ITS BOLLOCKS





> A series like Game Of Thrones doesn't come along every day, even if you are HBO, but if there's any justice in the world American Gods will be the channel's next mega-hit, and word has now emerged that HBO is currently planning a six-season arc for the adaptation of Neil Gaiman's novel.
> 
> The book's focus is a man called Shadow, who's about to be released from prison when word reaches him that his much-loved wife has been killed in a car crash. It's just the first in a series of blows for the strong but silent type, who soon finds himself reluctantly working for a charismatic salesman called Mr Wednesday and drawn into a conflict between America's gods, old and new.
> 
> Tom Hanks' Playtone Productions are going to be pulling it all together, with a $40m budget for each series of 10-12 episodes - not a vast amount for that much screen time. While the novel has a sprawling cast of characters and a fantasy-heavy story that will demand a large amount of CG and stretch that budget, there are also lots of human-focused scenes that should only require a decent cast.


 
With that heft behind it, it could be half decent.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 30, 2013)

Balbi said:


> http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=37958
> 
> 
> 
> With that heft behind it, it could be half decent.


 
This might just persuade me to  break my habit of a goodly while and see if this series can be torrented - I'd rather buy the series as the book was great


----------



## snadge (Jun 30, 2013)

Seems HBO is leading the way in Quality TV, infact I much prefer to watch things like GoT to any films that are released, they are so much better entertainment.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 30, 2013)

*Neil Gaiman* @neilhimself
Seeing news stories about AMERICAN GODS being "officially greenlit" at HBO. These are just people talking on the internet & not true at all

*shakes fist*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 30, 2013)

How on earth are they going to drag it out for 60-72 episodes? Tbh I can see them fucking it up that way - whilst in some ways I'd love a long series, they'd probably have a tighter programme by shooting it in two seasons.

Edit: Ah, it's bollocks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2013)

Even two seasons would be pushing it. Twelve episodes would probably do, but then I can't really see it working in an episodic format anyway, it's not as if it's full of set pieces and cliffhangers like the GoT books, it's one single story that builds organically in a way that would probably try the attention span of a lot of viewers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2013)

snadge said:


> Seems HBO is leading the way in Quality TV, infact I much prefer to watch things like GoT to any films that are released, they are so much better entertainment.


 
The writing in mainstream movies has been fucking awful in recent years, stuff like GoT blows Hollywood out of the water.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 23, 2016)

Am so excited...wish it wasn't so far away !


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2016)

Could be good. Could be terrible. Can't tell from trailers.

Have you read the book? Is it good?


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 23, 2016)

One of my favourite all time books...have read it many times !


----------



## teqniq (Jul 23, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Could be good. Could be terrible. Can't tell from trailers.
> 
> Have you read the book? Is it good?


The book is very good so it'll be interesting to see if they do it justice.


----------



## 8den (Jul 23, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Could be good. Could be terrible. Can't tell from trailers.
> 
> Have you read the book? Is it good?



It's good, it's an interesting premise. But without having read the book you'll have no idea whats going on based on that trailer. Thats okay, the book takes time to unfold.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 23, 2016)

I loved the book, I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2016)

Wanders off to Amazon...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2016)

lovejoy looking good


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh, _that's_ who it was. Nagging feeling I'd seen that actor somewhere before. Ta.


----------



## red & green (Jul 23, 2016)

From the trailer what do you think of the casting?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2016)

excellent for Wednesday and Shadow. Needs a good actor in for Low-Key as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2016)

Gillian Anderson in for the role of new god Media

this is very good news indeed


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2016)

mentalchik said:


> Am so excited...wish it wasn't so far away !



careful you don't wish your life away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> lovejoy looking good


much better being a bastard i think, than being all lovey-dovey


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't get the love for the book. (and I am generally a Gaiman fan)
It was a good premise, and had some great characters, but parts felt a bit.. Not sure what the word is.. The tone was wrong.
I found the sub plot at the lake far more interesting.
Anyway, this could be a decent movie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> much better being a bastard i think, than being all lovey-dovey


yes, see Sexy Beast, 44" Chest and some of the finest profanity to grace the small screen in Deadwood


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks promising


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2017)

It's on:
 
American Gods (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2017)

*Bump*

Starts Saturday 1st May on Amazon Prime and all good torrent sites. Eight episodes covering around a third of the book, two more seasons to follow if it's a success.

This article is a bit breathless but has whetted my appetite. I'm surprised that people don't pick up on Shadow being African American when they read the book, that's how I always pictured him.


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2017)

I'll be watching this. Book is a good basis for a show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2017)

Supine said:


> I'll be watching this. Book is a good basis for a show.


So often the case


----------



## red & green (May 1, 2017)

Really enjoyed the first ep


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2017)

excellent I have been waiting for this, thought it was later in the year


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2017)

It started last night!


----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2017)

Did anyone see it?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 1, 2017)

First episode was good/weird...certainly very much a Stars production (they did Spartacus).

I know nothing of the book, though.


----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> First episode was good/weird...certainly very much a Stars production (they did Spartacus).
> 
> I know nothing of the book, though.



Are you watching this on Amazon Prime or via an "alternative" view option?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 1, 2017)

Alternative 

fmovies.to


----------



## bi0boy (May 1, 2017)

next Game of Thrones my arse


----------



## lefteri (May 1, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> First episode was good/weird...certainly very much a Stars production (they did Spartacus).
> 
> I know nothing of the book, though.



Nor me but was quite excited by this however your comment on the production has put me right off


----------



## DexterTCN (May 1, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Nor me but was quite excited by this however your comment on the production has put me right off


My work here is done then.


----------



## souljacker (May 1, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> next Game of Thrones my arse



What, you mean it's well written?


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 1, 2017)

That was really good, it felt like reading the book. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Nor me but was quite excited by this however your comment on the production has put me right off


i liked it.
It has a lot of gore splashing about like in Spartacus, but it's a lot better put together.
Great casting too. I'm sticking with it.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2017)

yes I recon that will do. Lol at the starz blood effects though, totally spartacus. But I thought it worked well enough, lovejoy on good form. And notice low-key had very pointy ears? good touch


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

There's another thread on this
FridgeMagnet aqua editor can it be merged, but with the other thread's title, please?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

Wow, that's quick! Thanks aqua !


----------



## red & green (May 2, 2017)

Wish they released the whole lot - the first was great


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> yes I recon that will do. Lol at the starz blood effects though, totally spartacus. But I thought it worked well enough, lovejoy on good form. And notice low-key had very pointy ears? good touch


The casting is spot on. Ricky Whittle who plays Shadow is a Brit who was in Hollyoaks!
And Pablo Schrieber, the Leprechaun, was Pornstache in OITNB and Nick Sobotka in The Wire is proving to be a versatile actor.


----------



## red & green (May 2, 2017)

The immigration stories look interesting


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> This might just persuade me to  break my habit of a goodly while and see if this series can be torrented - I'd rather buy the series as the book was great



OK - given that I've held myself up as a "Holier than thou" non-stealing, non-downloading, non-fucking-anything I'll admit that I did see this via the site I was so generously pointed in the direction of by one DexterTCN, I am glad I watched it, I will continue to watch it, I do feel "dirty" though and as soon as it becomes available as a DVD boxed set I will purchase said from a legitimate source so that STARZ do see some of my money - I did contact Starz to see if I could watch it legitimately in the UK but they don't have the facility to do that . . . we can put a man on the moon and bring him back again, but I can't get a subscription to Starz in the UK


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> OK - given that I've held myself up as a "Holier than thou" non-stealing, non-downloading, non-fucking-anything I'll admit that I did see this via the site I was so generously pointed in the direction of by one DexterTCN, I am glad I watched it, I will continue to watch it, I do feel "dirty" though and as soon as it becomes available as a DVD boxed set I will purchase said from a legitimate source so that STARZ do see some of my money - I did contact Starz to see if I could watch it legitimately in the UK but they don't have the facility to do that . . . we can put a man on the moon and bring him back again, but I can't get a subscription to Starz in the UK



It's on Amazon Prime


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2017)

Yep - won't "do" non-tax paying Amazon either, for anything, not just their streaming TV service - just like I won't now watch anything on BBC as I have no intention of getting a licence


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Yep - won't "do" non-tax paying Amazon either, for anything, not just their streaming TV service - just like I won't now watch anything on BBC as I have no intention of getting a licence


Polish your halo, then throw it in the bin, along with your principles, and get a VPN and start torrenting greedily


----------



## Scaggs (May 2, 2017)

Loved first episode! Ages since I read the book so can't really remember most of it. Lovejoy hasn't changed much.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2017)

'I offer you the worm from my beak and you look like I fucked your mother'


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2017)

I was discussing this with some americans and there was lots of murmering about the connotations of the noose and the black man, they got the gallows-god reference, but the one that jumped out was strange fruit. And given the focus of the book and this, dual meaning and one that sat uncomfortably with them that hadn't occurred to me


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2017)

Am i right in thinking they didn't refer to Low Key by name? Bit obvious who that is when you hear it said out loud, and i think the Thor films came out after the book was published so now a lot of people know who that is.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Am i right in thinking they didn't refer to Low Key by name? Bit obvious who that is when you hear it said out loud, and i think the Thor films came out after the book was published so now a lot of people know who that is.


ah, only just twigged, but in my head Loki is Locky not Low Key


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## baldrick (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The casting is spot on. Ricky Whittle who plays Shadow is a Brit who was in Hollyoaks!
> And Pablo Schrieber, the Leprechaun, was Pornstache in OITNB and Nick Sobotka in The Wire is proving to be a versatile actor.


I remember him from hollyoaks, he was in the one hundred more recently too. No doubt more grist to the mill of Americans complaining their black actors don't get a look in.

Anyway, I liked the first episode, seems to be reasonably faithful to the book though it's a long time since I've read it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2017)

this was ok... dunno how long I will be able to put up with the ridiculously shit dialogue, but as long as enough whacky stuff keeps happening I'll probably watch.


----------



## Cloo (May 4, 2017)

Enjoyed it a lot, especially Ian McShane chewing the scenery! Will definitely watch on.


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2017)

I've read the book and remember loving it - as with anything by Gaiman - but I can remember sweet fuck all about it.  Watched S01E01 just now and...

Woah.

Not so much 'woah' storyline, but cinematography.  The word 'beautiful' kept popping in to my head.

The last 60s or so particularly.  There are stills from that sequence that you could put on a fuck-off big canvas and display at Battersea.


----------



## Thora (May 6, 2017)

Watched this the other night because it came up on Amazon - didn't know anything about it or the book.  Didn't get it at all and gave up 10 minutes before the end of the episode


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2017)

Corax said:


> ...Not so much 'woah' storyline, but cinematography.  The word 'beautiful' kept popping in to my head...


Bryan Fuller did the tv series Hannibal...which was the same.

No-one watched that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Bryan Fuller did the tv series Hannibal...which was the same.
> 
> No-one watched that.


Must have got a few as it lasted 3 seasons, though it ran out of steam but the end of the second.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2017)

I am looking forward to the second episode. 
Neil Gaiman isn't a very good writer but he has quite the imagination. He really belongs on the screen more than the page, so that it's good to see this.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I am looking forward to the second episode.
> Neil Gaiman isn't a very good writer but he has quite the imagination. He really belongs on the screen more than the page, so that it's good to see this.


you done Sandman comics? really some of his best work


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> you done Sandman comics? really some of his best work


No, read American Gods, Fortunately The Milk, The Graveyard Book, the Ocean at the end of the lane and a bunch of stories
His stuff for kids is good but he really can't write well for adults. Good ideas badly executed, which is why I think he's best on the screen, getting other people to realise his stories.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> you done Sandman comics? really some of his best work


Wouldn't that cost something like £120?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No, read American Gods, Fortunately The Milk, The Graveyard Book, the Ocean at the end of the lane and a bunch of stories
> His stuff for kids is good but he really can't write well for adults. Good ideas badly executed, which is why I think he's best on the screen, getting other people to realise his stories.


you'd love them. The artists tell his stories in picture and his vision comes through in the prose. All about the lord of dreams, Dream of The Endless. Its rightly regarded as one of THE standout comic book series. Beautifully done and was my introduction to gaiman (who is a terrible liberal politics wise but his work on mythos I like)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Wouldn't that cost something like £120?


I'm almost certain you can pick up the collections cheaper than that- I read mine at the library


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm almost certain you can pick up the collections cheaper than that- I read mine at the library


ah...damn...never thought of that


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2017)

Hah!  I've still got a library here!


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2017)

Thora said:


> Watched this the other night because it came up on Amazon - didn't know anything about it or the book.  Didn't get it at all and gave up 10 minutes before the end of the episode


Dude, you missed the best 10 minutes!

Give it another crack from about half way through would be my advice.  I know entirely what you mean - I probably would have given up if it didn't have Gaiman's name attached to it.  As it happens, I had to have two stabs at it because I was knackered and fell asleep half way through the first time.  I have a feeling it'll be like NG's books though - you spend the first half in WTF territory, but you end up really pleased you stuck with it.


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Neil Gaiman isn't a very good writer


You're dead to me OU.  Dead to me.


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2017)

Also:







So your argument is invalid etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2017)

Corax said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely that proves the invalidity of your.own argument


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2017)

Episode 2 was very good.   Gillian Anderson as Lucille Ball.

And at least Shadow won't die of cancer.

(chernaborg was the woodchipper guy from Fargo)

They're trying to do a visual thing sometimes, doesn't always work but at least there's the effort.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2017)

opening sequence with mr nancy was dark as fuck


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 11, 2017)

Good episode. Mr Nancy was dark, liked Czernobog a lot.


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2017)

Since when did they allow hardons on TV?

Great show so far. Really striking visuals and suitably dreamlike feel to the story


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Since when did they allow hardons on TV?
> 
> Great show so far. Really striking visuals and suitably dreamlike feel to the story


Wasn't attached to a person, technically.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2017)

Interesting article on American Gods by Adam Roberts: American Gods on television couldn’t be more timely


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Interesting article on American Gods by Adam Roberts: American Gods on television couldn’t be more timely


"Trump's genius..."


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Wasn't attached to a person, technically.


It was in the dream sequence, rocketing through the stars bit.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2017)

Crispy said:


> It was in the dream sequence, rocketing through the stars bit.


On a cgi man so it wasn't an actual hardon. It was technically a artist's impression of one.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2017)

Never noticed that one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 14, 2017)

Hardly any actual Americans in the cast oddly enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2017)

It's a right incoherent mess, but I'm still watching.
Very rude this week!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2017)

yeah that sex scene seemed to go on for ever


----------



## D'wards (May 16, 2017)

It certainly did. I'm pleased i wasn't watching it with my parents, or maybe the local Imam


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2017)

Jesus it was two old people kissing, calm down.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2017)

Crispin Glover was in it...but not for long.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 17, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Jesus it was two old people kissing, calm down.


From what I saw, the Jinn was doing a lot more than kissing!


----------



## ringo (May 18, 2017)

Getting better and better, now that I've remembered what the book was about. Colleagues who haven't read it had no idea what was going on until I gave them some hints, it is quite intentionally incoherent, but great.


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2017)

I haven't read the books. 
I have no intention to read them until this is over as I'm enjoying the mystery. 

Everyone wants Shadow. 
Why?
Is he a God and doesn't know?
He's obviously the key to something important. A piece that could tilt the scales in favour of a side. 

Interested to find out how exactly.


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2017)

Pseudopsycho said:


> From what I saw, the Jinn was doing a lot more than kissing!


And they weren't old either.

Should have read "Jesus it was two middle aged people bumming, calm down"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

Dexter was talking about the scene with Wednesday and the old Russian woman (what God is she supposed to be?)


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Jesus it was two old people kissing, calm down.


Funny you mention Jesus because he proclaimed to the money lenders on the mount:

"_and forsewth should thy be bummed by a man of years greater than one score thou wilt refrain from kissing or thy children will be as otters on the lawn_"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

I read that gaiman created a non-book character, Vulcan (roman forge god iirc ) who has bound himself to guns. Thats pretty cool, a new god and an old god at the same time


----------



## Mr Moose (May 18, 2017)

Saw the first one which was pure style over substance and very tedious indeed. It was like adult rated 'Tales of the Unexpected', but arbitrary and pointless. 

Sex scene was amusing, but what on earth else did it have going for it?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> Saw the first one which was pure style over substance and very tedious indeed. It was like adult rated 'Tales of the Unexpected', but arbitrary and pointless.
> 
> Sex scene was amusing, but what on earth else did it have going for it?


to show us Bilqis' power/raison d'etre - she's a djinn who feeds on people by tempting them with her sexual prowess


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2017)

I read the book a few years ago, but i think i thought it was less than the sum of its parts. Some great characters and bits (amusement park and tree of life type thing) but overall not a fantastic book.

Its been recommisioned for a second series already - and as the story is pretty conclusive and final, it means they will drag it out. The sods


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> to show us Bilqis' power/raison d'etre - she's a djinn who feeds on people by tempting them with her sexual prowess


and also how far the old gods have fallen. Where once there were temples to her sexiness and power, she's reduced to picking up randoms off tinder


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I read the book a few years ago, but i think i thought it was less than the sum of its parts. Some great characters and bits (amusement park and tree of life type thing) but overall not a fantastic book.
> 
> Its been recommisioned for a second series already - and as the story is pretty conclusive and final, it means they will drag it out. The sods


i've read that the 1st series only covers the first third of the book - it's a big story, so not necessarily being dragged out


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2017)

30 hours though? LOTR was all told about 10 hours and that was a huge book.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> 30 hours though? LOTR was all told about 10 hours and that was a huge book.


Depends what they do with it - they could just keep adding new gods and new stories - it would be very easy to open it up beyond the book


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

that was before the time of boxsets, bingewatching and people growing an adults attention span

I watched the extended versions, it felt like longer than 10 hours


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> 30 hours though?


Not sure where you get 30 hours from BTW - if the next series has as many episodes as this one, it's just 16 hours.


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2017)

oh, i thought de rigueur for series these days was 10 episodes

Plus you said first series is first third of book - maffs innit


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> oh, i thought de rigueur for series these days was 10 episodes


it varies loads - some comedies go for 22 weeks!
(and 10+10 = 20, not 30  )


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> that was before the time of boxsets, bingewatching and people growing an adults attention span
> 
> I watched the extended versions, it felt like longer than 10 hours


Look at how Jackson stretched out The Hobbit though - that was mucking boring


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it varies loads - some comedies go for 22 weeks!
> (and 10+10 = 20, not 30  )


Its clear there have been some assumptions made...(on my part)


----------



## Mr Moose (May 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> to show us Bilqis' power/raison d'etre - she's a djinn who feeds on people by tempting them with her sexual prowess



I expect she is, but I meant the whole thing. It made Harry Potter look like Tolstoy.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> I expect she is, but I meant the whole thing. It made Harry Potter look like Tolstoy.


What the hell do you mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What the hell do you mean?


calm down dear, it's only a bulletin board


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> Saw the first one which was pure style over substance and very tedious indeed. It was like adult rated 'Tales of the Unexpected', but arbitrary and pointless.
> 
> Sex scene was amusing, but what on earth else did it have going for it?


yeh. obviously you'll think it pointless if you're not really up for watching the entire thing, which will put it into context. but never mind eh, carry on sneering at things you don't understand.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. obviously you'll think it pointless if you're not really up for watching the entire thing, which will put it into context. but never mind eh, carry on sneering at things you don't understand.



As opposed to lauding kids programmes tarted up with a bit of gore and sex? Because there is nothing, no dialogue, character, or idea of any interest. It's thin gruel for the mind and being a man of evident literary sophistication I thought you would see that.

But by all means enlighten me what it is so good about it that must be beyond my grasp.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

you've missed a shit ton of allusions to mythos and modern mythos

tis to be expected. As the story shows us, the old gods are dead, and who now remembers mithras?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

mind you the show does need to cohere a bit more if it hopes to keep the attention of people who are not book wankers


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Look at how Jackson stretched out The Hobbit though - that was mucking boring


I should love a movie based on The Hobbit. 
Sounds great after LoTRs. 

My reaction on the actual attempt to convert it to the movie screen...

Meh! 
The animated version was better. Miles better.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

the essential problem with the Hobbit trilogy was not purely the new material shoehorned in, nor even that they made radagast a shit-on-head mushroom freak. That was sort of implied in later works and we never saw him in any of them anyway but it was still crap. When they drove the necromancer from mirkwood- that worked, it was alluded to but never seen in the books and on film it was pretty good.

but it fell down so many other ways, downplaying or rushing the best beats of the story in favour of the new material. Just no. Beorn got a shit ride. It should have been one film.


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2017)

The story of how those films got made is a real sad mess. Jackson never wanted the job and only did it because it was going to implode after Guillermo del Toro left. They started shooting before the script was finished and were literally winging it.

But yeah, one film with a tone to match the book would have been so much better.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> As opposed to lauding kids programmes tarted up with a bit of gore and sex? Because there is nothing, no dialogue, character, or idea of any interest. It's thin gruel for the mind and being a man of evident literary sophistication I thought you would see that.
> 
> But by all means enlighten me what it is so good about it that must be beyond my grasp.


I'm enjoying the ride and seeing where it goes. You say it has no redeeming features. Go on then, fuck off. There's no point trying to change your mind when you've not left yourself any space to say oops maybe there's something there after all.


----------



## Sea Star (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I read the book a few years ago, but i think i thought it was less than the sum of its parts. Some great characters and bits (amusement park and tree of life type thing) but overall not a fantastic book.
> 
> Its been recommisioned for a second series already - and as the story is pretty conclusive and final, it means they will drag it out. The sods


I'm really lucky in that I have literally just read this book and I had no idea it was being dramatised either. Just pure luck. 

That said, I thought episode two dragged a bit but episode one was great!


----------



## Sea Star (May 18, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Jesus it was two old people kissing, calm down.


Come round our house to see this..... Educational and might broaden horizons. :-p


----------



## Sea Star (May 18, 2017)

D'wards said:


> 30 hours though? LOTR was all told about 10 hours and that was a huge book.


they left loads out though which then leaves me a bit baffled why they decided to stretch a very thin book out for three films.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Come round our house to see this..... Educational and might broaden horizons. :-p


Did noone get DexterTCN 's joke?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

I did, but I decided to let a prophet be without honour in his own country, as befits a story about the decline of the once-sacred


----------



## Sea Star (May 19, 2017)

I'm an


Orang Utan said:


> Did noone get DexterTCN 's joke?


I'm an aspie. We are bad at getting jokes.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm enjoying the ride and seeing where it goes. You say it has no redeeming features. Go on then, fuck off. There's no point trying to change your mind when you've not left yourself any space to say oops maybe there's something there after



Yep, unlikely I would be persuaded, but I might be interested in why others like it. But you enjoy the ride. It'll tide you over to the next Marvel series.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> Yep, unlikely I would be persuaded, but I might be interested in why others like it. But you enjoy the ride. It'll tide you over to the next Marvel series.



What a cunt.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 19, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> What a cunt.



Pickman's? A tad harsh, I wouldn't say that.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> Pickman's? A tad harsh, I wouldn't say that.



I'm on his side. He won't appreciate it.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 19, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> I'm on his side. He won't appreciate it.



Well maybe that would make you think twice about reaching for insults merely because someone believes the US fantasy TV programme you like is a bit emperor's new clothes.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> Well maybe that would make you think twice about reaching for insults merely because someone believes the US fantasy TV programme you like is a bit emperor's new clothes.



I haven't seen it  there's no need to be a cunt about it though.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 19, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> I haven't seen it  there's no need to be a cunt about it though.



I'm not. But thanks for staffing today's 'cunt patrol'. It's just what the place needs.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> I'm not. But thanks for staffing today's 'cunt patrol'. It's just what the place needs.



Don't be a condescending cunt about tv. All I ask.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 19, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Don't be a condescending cunt about tv. All I ask.



No, it's called disagreeing. It's not in short supply here. Has nothing that is hyped that you then find shallow ever annoyed you? 

In the context of this board I'm just chipping in.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> No, it's called disagreeing. It's not in short supply here. Has nothing that is hyped that you then find shallow ever annoyed you?
> 
> In the context of this board I'm just chipping in.



If you say so


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2017)

Well....that was different.   Mrs Moon is certainly a character.


----------



## donkyboy (May 21, 2017)

loved the Anubis and jinn scenes. the leprechaun guy is just plain annoying for me. don't like him. think it just might be the guy playing the role. reminds me of the annoying office dick that you come across in some jobs.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> loved the Anubis and jinn scenes. the leprechaun guy is just plain annoying for me. don't like him. think it just might be the guy playing the role. reminds me of the annoying office dick that you come across in some jobs.


i think he's great - from Nick Sebotka in The Wire, to Pornstache in OITNB to this - he looks and sounds so different in each role.


----------



## donkyboy (May 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i think he's great - from Nick Sebotka in The Wire, to Pornstache in OITNB to this - he looks and sounds so different in each role.



blinking heck. didnt even recognise it was him from the wire. he looks taller


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2017)

I found the latest episode upsetting. 
There was meant to be black humour moments but I wasn't in the mood to laugh because it had made me sad already.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 22, 2017)

I'm listening to the 10th anniversary audio book version as a warm up. 

Hope the TV series is decent.


----------



## donkyboy (May 22, 2017)

wasn't feeling much for episode 4. didn't quit get what happened with the cat. 
also, anyone explain what the hell tita and du'at are from episode 3?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> wasn't feeling much for episode 4. didn't quit get what happened with the cat.


It died


----------



## donkyboy (May 22, 2017)

how though?

and found out tita is a reference to grandmother


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> how though?
> 
> and found out tita is a reference to grandmother


it just died cos things die. i think it was just a plot point cos to highlight that she was now truly alone, thus paving the way for her infidelity


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 22, 2017)

other than the flashback / gods arriving in america scenes from the previous ones, i think that was the best episode by miles - no doubt lovejoy not being in it helped.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

Bonfirelight said:


> other than the flashback / gods arriving in america scenes from the previous ones, i think that was the best episode by miles - no doubt lovejoy not being in it helped.


why? is ian mcshane so convincing as lovejoy that you can't imagine him in anything else? i've never seen lovejoy, but i've loved mcshsne on everything i've seen him in


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2017)

Never seen Lovejoy?

If you did you would never see him as anything other than his cheeky third wall breaking antique dealer.


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i've loved mcshsne on everything i've seen him in


Me not so much.
He did a good job as the baddie in kung fu panda.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Never seen Lovejoy?


Of course not, I had it down with the likes of Heartbeat, Dr Who and Downtown Abbey


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2017)

Ian mcshane will always be this for me, now. Regardless matter what the 80/90s taught me.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 23, 2017)

Another example of "never right" oragutan. You're speedily replacing atomic suplex as the always wrong urbanite when it comes to SF, you know?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2017)

American Gods is not SF. Its urban fantasy, a genre that has exploded in recent years. Largely based on the success of comic books and films that cover that beat. Richard Kadrey's 'Sandman Slim' series is a good example of this, pulpy schlocky stuff but with just enough flair to get away with it. I recommend 'Aloha From Hell'.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Another example of "never right" oragutan. You're speedily replacing atomic suplex as the always wrong urbanite when it comes to SF, you know?


Eh? I'm enjoying it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2017)

strong episode. this is the coherence I was looking for. I liked zombie wife and the way she more or less told a god of death to go fuck himself.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2017)

It went in a totally different direction, pretty much Laura in every scene. Nihilistic then driven.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2017)

Just up to episode 3 now. Will watch 4 tomorrow night. Its got the attention of both of us.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2017)

How many EPs so far? I'm on four.
They kind of drag it out a bit. Ep4 reminded me of something lost would do. Most of it pretty unnecessary too. 
I know the slow stuff is for mood, and it's not intolerable, but I do find I'm dozing off in places.


----------



## donkyboy (May 25, 2017)

i was forwarding most part of Ep4. these emotional laura scenes were boring.


----------



## bmd (May 25, 2017)

I just liked the different ways she carried her arm.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Crispin Glover was in it...but not for long.


Ah, I was trying to place who that was.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah, I was trying to place who that was.


Well....apparently that _wasn't_ him, coz he's Mr World.  Looked like him.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Well....apparently that _wasn't_ him, coz he's Mr World.  Looked like him.


I hadn't noticed him til he turned up as Mr World in E05. What other episodes was he in?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2017)

He got a pipe through the face when driving, after picking up pornstache.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2017)

Mr World has an excellent evil face


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2017)

Turns out she's the lead from sucker punch!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> He got a pipe through the face when driving, after picking up pornstache.


That was Scott Thompson, from Kids In The Hall.
And why would Mr World end up with a pipe through the face?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2017)

Ah, 


Orang Utan said:


> That was Scott Thompson, from Kids In The Hall.
> And why would Mr World end up with a pipe through the face?


Wow that's a blast from the past, can't believe I still recognised his face, even if I couldn't place him.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah,
> 
> Wow that's a blast from the past, can't believe I still recognised his face, even if I couldn't place him.


You've probably seen him in other things as he's been in loads of comedies, but he was recently the fingerprint 'tec in Bryan Fuller's other show, Hannibal


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 30, 2017)

Not seen those.


Orang Utan said:


> You've probably seen him in other things as he's been in loads of comedies, but he was recently the fingerprint 'tec in Bryan Fuller's other show, Hannibal


----------



## EastEnder (May 30, 2017)

Seen the first 3½ episodes.... I don't get it. I've tried, they've been a slog to get through, couldn't manage the entirety of the 4th.

I kept hoping it would get good, I really wanted it to be good, I've given up - it shouldn't take this long to start not being a bit shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Seen the first 3½ episodes.... I don't get it. I've tried, they've been a slog to get through, couldn't manage the entirety of the 4th.
> 
> I kept hoping it would get good, I really wanted it to be good, I've given up - it shouldn't take this long to start not being a bit shit.


have you tried watching it mad high?


----------



## EastEnder (May 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> have you tried watching it mad high?


I was a bit stoned, not sure if that helped or hindered!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I was a bit stoned, not sure if that helped or hindered!


personally when delving into mythos and pantheons and fantasy I try to be at least a little bit high. Shit makes no sense otherwise


----------



## donkyboy (May 30, 2017)

laura or lauren whatever her name is was much better this episode. very cute woman. Scully was excellent too.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> laura or lauren whatever her name is was much better this episode. very cute woman. Scully was excellent too.


Laura! 
And it's Gillian Anderson. Scully is a character she plays FFS!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2017)

the neatly dropped bowie references were nearly as good as the outfits.she is a chameleon


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2017)

I really liked the first episode, but my other half looked less impressed. The second one I followed as I've read the book, but I can see how this may be quite hard to penetrate if haven't. Annoyingly I'll probably be watching the rest by myself.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 5, 2017)

good episode. nice to see the cabbie return. i've warmed to laura.  she is a good addition to the show. rapidly becoming my fav character.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 5, 2017)

She's quite easily the best character at the moment...she's stolen it.

Leprecunt


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2017)

excellent stuff with vulcan and the creepy fashtown. He got some brilliant lines in about guns and worship. Must have a re-watch. Mexican Jesus bit was messed up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2017)

one small gripe. When that bloke falls into the vat of molten metal he sinks in. Surely he would have just been on the surfaces (screaming and burning)

man is not heavier than molten metal, its still what it is even when its behaving like a liquid in a way


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> one small gripe. When that bloke falls into the vat of molten metal he sinks in. Surely he would have just been on the surfaces (screaming and burning)
> 
> man is not heavier than molten metal, its still what it is even when its behaving like a liquid in a way


Wouldn't he just melt instantly into something that hot?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Wouldn't he just melt instantly into something that hot?


I don't think he'd literally melt. Clothes go up like a torch, hardhat melts and runs down his face etc. Well at least it would be quick...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Wouldn't he just melt instantly into something that hot?


Well if they're making bullets then it's lead, which melts at 327° (and stays silver while doing so I might add) so it'd be like lying down on a hot barbeque.

Poor understanding of the physics of molten metal completely ruins the internal consistency of this otherwise logical TV programme.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> one small gripe. When that bloke falls into the vat of molten metal he sinks in. Surely he would have just been on the surfaces (screaming and burning)
> 
> man is not heavier than molten metal, its still what it is even when its behaving like a liquid in a way


a pedant writes: quite possibly, but there would be convection currents within the metal which might affect the situation: an experiment is called for.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> a pedant writes: quite possibly, but there would be convection currents within the metal which might affect the situation: an experiment is called for.


we need a test subject. A man who would come here of his own free will. A man who has come here with the power of a king. By representing the law... a man who would come here as a virgin...a man who has come here as a fool!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> we need a test subject. A man who would come here of his own free will. A man who has come here with the power of a king. By representing the law... a man who would come here as a virgin...a man who has come here as a fool!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

Crispy said:


> this otherwise logical TV programme.


LOL


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this. 

A few people, who usually like this sort of thing, have said they don't like it. Which suprises me. 

Is the book worth a read?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> I'm really enjoying this.
> 
> A few people, who usually like this sort of thing, have said they don't like it. Which suprises me.
> 
> Is the book worth a read?


after Sandman Comics its Gaimans best work IMO. Worth your time


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> I'm really enjoying this.
> 
> A few people, who usually like this sort of thing, have said they don't like it. Which suprises me.
> 
> Is the book worth a read?


no


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> after Sandman Comics its Gaimans best work IMO. Worth your time





Orang Utan said:


> no



This can only be resolved by a pistol duel at dawn.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm a book wanker and enjoyed it, but not really loving this. Fargo i can't wait for next episode, same with Handmaid's Tale, but with this its more "New episode out, i suppose i'd better watch it"


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> one small gripe. When that bloke falls into the vat of molten metal he sinks in. Surely he would have just been on the surfaces (screaming and burning)
> 
> man is not heavier than molten metal, its still what it is even when its behaving like a liquid in a way


Technically not a man though....a god.


----------



## albionism (Jun 8, 2017)

Where are you all watching it? Could someone please send me
a working link to episode 6 ? Thanks


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm enjoying it more and more, now the ideas are settling down and Shadow is being allowed to know more.   

The name Shadow Moon is unbearably awful, though, and I find his character to be badly written. Nobody's that dim.  

After all he's seen in eps 1-4, to be especially hung up on Gillian Anderson floating into the room is nonsense.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 8, 2017)

yeah, his reaction to that was stupid and he is the weakest link in the show. his name was one reason I gave up on the book.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2017)

hmm. not sure about episode 7. seemed not to take the story anywhere. Are they saying Lauren is a distant relative of this essie woman?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah I found it confusing. Didn't really understand the story


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2017)

It was kinda the story about how Mads came to America...and Laura's ancestor was one of the ones who took him over.

He also probably had the two best lines.

"Trust me...you don't want this one to hit you."

"I owe it back."

But to do that episode with only one left?

Major cliff-hanger warning, surely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

it was a mythopoetic story about how and why the leprechaun came to be on those harsh shores 'how I wish I was in sherbrook now' etc etc

and to him, why he gave that cin back, his coin. For she's his people, somewhere and somehow. The people who dragged him over with crusts of bread left on windowsills and half forgot him then turned him into a cereal fucking mascot. But still. They are not dead. No this episode went nowhere and made little sense in orthodox plotting sense. Good with a few zoots, as usual


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

reminds me of Vulcans line 'I was the story they forgot to tell'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 12, 2017)

Did the episode at least not show that the leprechaun caused the car crash that killed the girl on the orders of Odin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did the episode at least not show that the leprechaun caused the car crash that killed the girl on the orders of Odin.


it did.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> After all he's seen in eps 1-4, to be especially hung up on Gillian Anderson floating into the room is nonsense.



Yeah that was a bit 'where the hell have you been????'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> hmm. not sure about episode 7. seemed not to take the story anywhere. Are they saying Lauren is a distant relative of this essie woman?


I'm assuming she is a reincarnation.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 13, 2017)

that does make more sense when I think about it


----------



## InfoBurner (Jun 17, 2017)

Loved it. Wistful Irish, I think I even caught a few strains of Enya in the soundtrack. 

It solidified the conceit that the Old Gods are sustained by belief and that belief can be as haphazard and erratic as the god that it nourishes.

I can't equate him with Pornstache in OITNB. Wouldn't recognise him if I hadn't known.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 18, 2017)

just finished episode 8.

it was ok. Nothing that interesting-the history of the woman who eats people with her pussy was for me the most boring background story of the show.

So now we know Wednesday is Odin


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 19, 2017)

you should have known that from the name and the ravens. Wednesday= wodenns day. Woden= Odin. Allfather. Comes with two ravens huggin and munnin, thought and memory. Supposed to be one-eyed but eh, diffent stories tell gods differently


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure we're told he's Odin early on.
Mad Sweeney calls him it at least once


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 19, 2017)

The whole show starts off with the story of Odin.


----------



## Yata (Jun 20, 2017)

he gets called wodan and some other names but not odin until now i think? got annoyed at all the different names, couldnt keep up so had a look on wiki. low-key... felt a bit dumb for not noticing that one


----------



## Chz (Jun 20, 2017)

He is and he isn't Odin. I think the show's established that different populations have their own variants of the gods. American Odin both is and isn't Icelandic Odin, or Germanic Wotan. Just like Mexican Jesus.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2017)

I did enjoy the whole party where eostre shares with all the jesus's (jesusii?), when Media turned up I wasn't expecting it but then went 'Of course! the three types of god for easter are all closely linked, Media in the dominant.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2017)

Emily Browning's Irish accent is a war crime.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 6, 2017)

I haven't enjoyed this series much. Doubt I'll bother with s2. It's all a bit, erm, smartarse


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Mr World has an excellent evil face



The bit where his face exploded in CGI was great, that whole scene in fact was trippy as all fuck.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 12, 2017)

Coming late to the party, I have just enjoyed the first episode.   Mr McShane


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2017)

Just finished it last night. It petered out a bit, I thought, but Series 2 should be good. Ian McShane is fucking great these days - pity he didn't have a bigger role in Game Of Thrones really. He would've made a fine medieval villain.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 12, 2017)

H


Voley said:


> Just finished it last night. It petered out a bit, I thought, but Series 2 should be good. Ian McShane is fucking great these days - pity he didn't have a bigger role in Game Of Thrones really. He would've made a fine medieval villain.


He essentially just plays the same role all the time but he does it well


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2017)

I might rewatch deadwood


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2017)

do the 'al swearagen or mr wednesday?' quiz:

 'Don't I yearn for the days when a draw across the throat made fucking resolution'

could be either here right?


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> He essentially just plays the same role all the time but he does it well


He was quite a nice chap in Game Of Thrones. 



Spoiler: Game of Thrones spoiler alert!



Well, I say nice - he was a reformed murderer. So not that nice, really. Didn't do him any good, anyhow - he ended up with his head on a spike - so I doubt he'll be making that mistake again


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2017)

deadwood is never getting finished off is it. I read that a 2 hour script has been delivered to them lot at HBO and everyone is well up for it but I just know it'll never be, like carnivale it is doomed to remain dot dot dot


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone watched season 2 yet? Quite enjoyed s1 not brilliant, but enough to make me check out the next one when I actually have some time.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 15, 2019)

I really enjoyed the book and I thought S1 was a pretty good interpretation, certainly it was visually stunning. I'm looking forward to S2 ending so I can torrent the fucker. IMO the book is a modern classic, maybe Gaiman's best - did I hear he was so unimpressed with S1 he shoved himself in as showrunner for S2? CBA to look it up, I'm sure I read that last year.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 15, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> I really enjoyed the book and I thought S1 was a pretty good interpretation, certainly it was visually stunning. I'm looking forward to S2 ending so I can torrent the fucker. IMO the book is a modern classic, maybe Gaiman's best - did I hear he was so unimpressed with S1 he shoved himself in as showrunner for S2? CBA to look it up, I'm sure I read that last year.



Gaiman says otherwise, but it's all a bit 'He said I was & I said I wasn't but he was so he said that so I said...'
Says he's connected, has an input, but it's limited by time & location because he's already the showrunner on Good Omens. 

Neil Gaiman on ‘American Gods’ Season 2: It ‘Tastes Like the Sausages You Like’


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone watched season 2 yet? Quite enjoyed s1 not brilliant, but enough to make me check out the next one when I actually have some time.



I've started. I'm as underwhelmed now as I was by the middle of season 1. At least they seem to have sorted the sound a bit for this season, but there's just something about it that I can't put my fnger on ... it's just not good _enough_. Anyone know what I mean?

And yes, I loved the book.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2019)

its good but somehow despite all the people in it its never taken off. Mabe its ho its been paced. I am watching though. Sparked up a spliff before the first episode of series 2, a good move.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 15, 2019)

Have to say it's one of the genuinely trippiest shows I've seen in recent years. The visual stuff they do with Crispin Glover's character is brilliant, and the way they manage to blend the mundane with the supernatural is beautifully done.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> I've started. I'm as underwhelmed now as I was by the middle of season 1. At least they seem to have sorted the sound a bit for this season, but there's just something about it that I can't put my fnger on ... it's just not good _enough_. Anyone know what I mean?
> 
> And yes, I loved the book.



The tone and visuals are all wrong. I wanted to see ordinary middle America with hints at the history and stories going on under the surface, not Look At All This Spooky Stuff That's Happening. 

That bloke who directed season 1 of True Detective, they should have got him to do it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> The tone and visuals are all wrong. I wanted to see ordinary middle America with hints at the history and stories going on under the surface, not Look At All This Spooky Stuff That's Happening.
> 
> That bloke who directed season 1 of True Detective, they should have got him to do it.



Yeah, thinked you nailed it there. The parts I've enjoyed the most are, for instance, just them in the car, or in bars - the whole scene in S1 where he meets Mad Sweeney, that stuff. 

Also, I've decided I'm just not feeling Ian McShane as Wednesday.

Marty McFly's 50's dad as Mr World is ace mind.

etc .. basically there are big parts of it that I like, but then just as much that I don't. Even the opening credits annoy me.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Gaiman says otherwise, but it's all a bit 'He said I was & I said I wasn't but he was so he said that so I said...'
> Says he's connected, has an input, but it's limited by time & location because he's already the showrunner on Good Omens.
> 
> Neil Gaiman on ‘American Gods’ Season 2: It ‘Tastes Like the Sausages You Like’



Still, good to hear he hasn't had much time to give Gods because he's been showrunning Good Omens. That bodes well. ETA: For Good Omens I mean.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm quite enjoying it, but as it's on Prime, why not release the dam thing all at once?


----------



## Micro (Mar 27, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Marty McFly's 50's dad as Mr World is ace mind.



THAT’S who it is. Couldn’t put my finger on it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2019)

three eps have been leaked taking it up to ep 7

decent quality , lightly watermarked at the bottom with 'Jessica Silvester'. No idea who she is lol. Quite good. 



Spoiler: stuff



The death of mad sweeney


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> three eps have been leaked taking it up to ep 7
> 
> decent quality , lightly watermarked at the bottom......


Your spoiler doesn't work you fucking top hat


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2019)

oops, fixed


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> oops, fixed


I'm booking a train ticket now. I'm coming to find you.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2019)

Micro said:


> THAT’S who it is. Couldn’t put my finger on it.


Crispin Glover is an A-grade freakout


----------

